# Dog Is In First Heat!



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello. I had just made a thread just a bit ago and it stated my dog was in heat. I now feel it necessary to post about it because I have never dealt with this before. I noticed dry blood on her fur near her "area" just a week ago, but I do not know if that was the first day it happened, and so I have no idea how long she has been in her heat. I know there are different stages and I am trying to figure out which stage she is in. One of the stages said I will notice male "suitors" around my house, and I have yet to see that, and we have many dogs in our neighborhood. He area is EXTREMELY swollen and very pink, and she continually licks it. I read that dogs will beg to be let outside, but she is begging to be let in (she is primarily an outdoor dog, not my choice, my moms). She has not shown signs that she wants to mate yet. Well, this thought just occurred to me. She is begging to come inside more than she normally does, and we do have a (neutered) male dog inside. Small cockapoo. Could she wanting to get to him? Also, she has been humping the pillow that is on our hammock outside. I have never dealt with a dog in heat so I am just lost. I noticed larger amounts of dried blonde a week ago, but I see no stains on the concrete outside, no dripping, and I was just outside to check on her and I saw no discharge or blood. But her area is highly swollen. I am just looking for literally any advice. She is only 10 months, so mating could be dangerous, I am making sure to watch her at all times, but again she does not appear to want to mate yet, and I have seen no male dogs outside or near our house. Her personality has shifted to being very submissive, though. She is not listening to instruction anymore, and if I look at her she drops to her back with her legs spread, and she is sniffing everything when we go on walks. I honestly just do not know! Any advice is extremely helpful. Thank you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you have to leave her outside, then you need to get her fixed ASAP so your mom won't just have ONE dog she won't allow in the house, but and extra 12 puppies that need to also be in the house for a couple of months and all that involves.

My girls all behaved 100% normally when in heat. Just more licking to clean themselves up. I didn't notice any males around the yard, but that's probably because of the leash laws PLUS the fact I kept her indoors. My dogs did spot around the house so I'd see blood droplets on the floor (only at the start because I then put their panties on) but if your dog it only outside you'd miss seeing this.

More info on:

The Responsible Female Dog Owner | Metro Detroit Dog Training

Bitches in season - The top ten most frequently asked questions | Pets4Homes

Pet dog advice | Vet FAQ


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

You can get her fixed while in the heat? I thought I had to wait until it was over. When she is outside she never leaves my sight, my work space is set up right next to two side by side windows, and she lays beneath them on the opposite side when I am there. Yes, she has a slight personality change. She normally listened very well, just a small "Go on" or "Come here, girl" would suffice, now I have to push her places I need her to go, she will just flop on her back when I call her or look at her. Very unlike her, very. As I write this she is barking at nothing right outside. Just looking at me and our fence and bushes, I see nothing she could be barking at. Well, thank you for the articles and advice. I want to keep her inside but, 
1. As said before, she is not allowed in by my mother. 

2. She does not get along with the other pets in the household because she is a puppy, but so big she wants to play all the time, and all of the pets inside are small, they do not like her...

3. She does not have "indoor manners". Understandable for her age, but she is very rowdy and does not have a calm bone in her body. Even after an hour and then 30 minutes of frisbee she is still rowdy.

I let her in occasionally when she gives me those puppy dog eyes and whimpers, but for the most part she is outside. We have a nice bed, and toys in a large fenced off area in our garage. It is very nice and cozy and cool in the warm days. I have been thinking of letting her live primarily in the garage because it is done up so well, and just letting her outside a few times a day. Does that sound good? Or should I remain with what I currently do.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not really clear why you got a dog at all if she has to be isolated not only from the other people but other dogs? 

Both house manners AND being with the other dogs is something ALL our dogs can learn. They are very intelligent and between the hours we can spend with them IN the house, hours of training and dog classes, hours of socialization plus possibly the crate training inside the home...............

If she will have to spend her life alone in the yard....... with no training or socialization to be raised normally, is there a chance you can contact the breeder to explain that you made a mistake and didn't realize everything involved in raising a dog properly? I know my breeder would take my dog back if I realized I had made a mistake. 

Raising a dog is hard, takes tons of time and money with both the training, socialization and just normally day to day responsibilities. Better to fix the situation now when your pup is young rather then wait and end up with an older dog that can't be in the home, can't be around other dogs, and can't be trusted out in the world because I didn't have the time/experience/knowledge to raise my pup properly.

Have you read this stuff yet? Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

How far are you on this --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

As well as ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html

What a normal day looks like for my puppy


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Not really clear why you got a dog at all if she has to be isolated not only from the other people but other dogs?
> 
> Both house manners AND being with the other dogs is something ALL our dogs can learn. They are very intelligent and between the hours we can spend with them IN the house, hours of training and dog classes, hours of socialization plus possibly the crate training inside the home...............
> 
> ...


Wow, this took an insane turn. I now feel like I am being criticized a bit... She is not isolated at all... I am anti outdoor dogs, but I am just not allowed to let her in as much as I want. That does not mean she never comes inside and is socialized. You made some big accusations on me based on those few sentences said. She is very well socialized, gets along great with animals, but small dogs she tends to be too hyper with. When did I say she will remain outside for her whole life with no training? I simply said her primary home is outside. She goes to dog parks, and we train her, and we love her, we give her exercise. She will sometimes sit at my feet and watch TV with me if I pet her and calm her down enough. You are making it seem like I neglect my dog. And yes, I read all those things the day I got her. She is not my first ever dog to care for. I feel my descriptions made an image in your head of an out of control, untrained dog who lived outside all the time and was unsocialized and neglected... It is the opposite... This took quite a quick and sharp turn from your helpful advice. I am sorry if my description gave you a different perspective on how her life really is.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sorry if you felt attacked, I only posted based on what I read. I know you LOVE her or you wouldn't have found this site and posted. But it appeared that your mother was making you leave your dog, your female dog that is now in heat OUTSIDE in the yard. It wasn't clear if she is in a 100% secure fencing area, particularly as you mentioned waiting for all the interested males to arrive.


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Sorry if you felt attacked, I only posted based on what I read. I know you LOVE her or you wouldn't have found this site and posted. But it appeared that your mother was making you leave your dog, your female dog that is now in heat OUTSIDE in the yard. It wasn't clear if she is in a 100% secure fencing area, particularly as you mentioned waiting for all the interested males to arrive.


I am not waiting for any males to come, I simply noticed none were. It is better they do not come. My mother is not forcing to me to lock her outside, she just prefers that she is. She never leaves my site, is given water, and she does come inside at times. I do not neglect her in any way. She is inside of the house at my feet as I type this. My backyard is fully fenced with about 7-8 foot cement/brick walls. And the yard is very large for her. I appreciate the apology, and I am sorry if I got too snappy. I am quick to over react.


----------

